# potential replacement for Bridgewerks DL1000



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent my power supply back to Bridgewerks for the second time in 3 months yesterday./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif 

Two different problems, but a bit frustrating to say the least. The first time a component went out on the board and Dave changed the board out, got it back in good time and it ran trains great, but the radio control feature didn't work. So now we sent it back to get that fixed./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

I'm looking for an additional/backup supply that could put out between 8 and 10 amps at 18-22 volts on the cheap. I recall seeing some replies to a past thread about some industrial power supplies available off E*** that were linear, regulated and had high VA outputs, but can't find the threads via the search capability. I figure they also need a controller, which I don't have since mine is built into the 1000./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif 

Anybody have any experience with any of these Pwr units? The tax man maketh it tough spend much right now so ....thoughts, suggestions, ideas???? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif 

Thanks Mark


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I would recomend considering the Aristo Elite. I believe it is capable of 13 Amps at 22 volts. I owned one for a couple of years and it never gave me any problems.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

I am successfully using a 24 v 12.5A industrial supply made by a Korean co called "Meanwell" (this one badged under the US distributor "Astrodyne"). They are a common and popular supplier of rack mounting power supplies for industrial process and lab equipment. As supplied, they have voltage adjust, multiple outputs, and a thermal sensing crowbar circuit with fan. They require a power cord (I made one up with an inline switch- the units don't have pwer switches). Picked it off Ebay for $15, new, from an industrial company that I guess didn't need it. Search Ebay for "power supplies" - some should turn up. Google "astrodyne" for specs and model numbers. The 12V 3A versions are common, 24 volt not so much, but they do turn up. 12.5 A is less common than 8A, as well. 

There is a 14A 24v one up on ebay from a chinese supplier for $49. This is the next model up from the one I have, but looks identical. 

The power supply and my TE sit in a small instrument case and be picked up as a unit and carted away if desired.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note that inside the Elite is an adjustment and it can be used to increase the output to 24 volts, or lower it to 20 volts. 
My elite shipped adjusted to 22.5 volts.


----------

